# Thanksgiving Dinner in the Poconos Area



## geneticblend (Oct 25, 2007)

Does anyone know of a restaurant located in the Poconos area that would be serving traditional Thanksgiving dinner?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## wackymother (Oct 25, 2007)

We were there for Thanksgiving a couple of years ago and finding Thanksgiving dinner was a nightmare. NOTHING was open. The restaurant at Shawnee was going at full tilt at about 11:30 in the morning and they absolutely positively could not fit us in. 

We come from northern NJ, where almost every restaurant is open on Thanksgiving. The whole thing was a complete surprise to us and we drove around for hours, looking for a place to feed the kids. Turns out that in the Poconos, most restaurants that are open serve an elegant, traditional buffet lunch, then close early so the employees can go home to their own families. 

Are you staying at a resort? If so, call their restaurant and make a reservation NOW. If you are not staying at a resort with a restaurant, go on TripAdvisor and find the nearest large hotel with a restaurant and make a reservation there. 

If I did it again, I would lug my own turkey along and just make dinner in the unit.


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 25, 2007)

To answer your question, I woud like to know what you mean by "Poconos".  It seems to cover everything north of the Appalachian Trail, and is a HUGE area.  Can you be just a bit more specific as to what area you are talking about?


----------



## wackymother (Oct 25, 2007)

Sea Six said:


> To answer your question, I woud like to know what you mean by "Poconos".  It seems to cover everything north of the Appalachian Trail, and is a HUGE area.  Can you be just a bit more specific as to what area you are talking about?



Isn't it just the northeastern part of Pennsylvania?


----------



## geneticblend (Oct 26, 2007)

We will be staying at the Villas at Tree Tops in Bushkill, PA. (It was one of the dollar giveaways from the Interval contest). I called the resort, and they said that they _do_ have a restaurant there on the site, but they were not sure if they would be serving a Thanksgiving dinner or not. But the woman I spoke with did say that they have done so in the past. But I wanted to ask if anyone out there knew of a good place to go just in case the resort did not have dinner this year, or if someone had some excellent recommendation then we might just go to that place instead. 

There are only three of us, so I might go prepared and just take a turkey breast and the rest of the fixings so we will have the makings of a meal if we can't find a place.


----------



## beachbarbie (Oct 26, 2007)

I am just on the phone with my sister who lives there and she said definately Stroudsmoor.  I told her where you were staying and she said that this is the perfect restaurant.  It is located on the outskirts of Stroudsburg close to where you will be.  Dinners are in the $16 - $20 range and the do serve Thanksgiving dinner.  She said that this restaurant will be decorated for the holiday to the hilt.  Her direct quote is " This place is always a pleasure to go to.  Great food, ambiance and even though close to town you are down a country road so that you don't feel "in town"   We love it there!!"  

So check it out...

Barbie


----------



## gjhardt (Oct 26, 2007)

*Stroudsmoor absolutely*

I would also try Stroudsmoor, it is a relaxing enjoyable evening with all the trimmings, but I would call and make reservations now.  

gloria


----------



## wackymother (Oct 26, 2007)

Sounds great! I'm not going to the Poconos this year, but I'll keep it in mind for the future. Thanks!


----------



## geneticblend (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendation. I will definately check them out.


----------



## Pat H (Oct 26, 2007)

Stroudsmoor is an upscale restaurant. I doubt that Thanksgiving dinner would be $16-$20. It's more likely to be close to $30. I will keep an eye out for ads in the paper. So far they haven't been advertising Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## KenK (Oct 27, 2007)

Pat:
  Is this their website?

http://www.stroudsmoor.com/tmp_other.asp?id=6

Genetic....you could e mail them and see what they plan for Thanksgiving.

You also should check how to get there....there is directions on the website.....make sure you know how...it's hard for some to find their way in the dark.

In the Shawnee Inn & T/S area ( aside from the Shawnee Inn that everyone said was redone so nicely after the last flooding), there is a Sam Sneads that might also be open.  It S/B a bit less $$$ but it is a bit closer to where you are staying:

http://www.samsneadstavern.com/


Click Dining here:

http://www.shawneeinn.com/default.aspx


----------



## KenK (Oct 27, 2007)

Found this.  Over $30.00 per adult but lots of stuff:

The Thanksgiving Grand Buffet
Served at the Main Inn

Stroudsmoor’s Thanksgiving holiday feast includes a Harvest Table of
Festive Salads and Homemade Relishes
Country-style Chowders
Baskets of freshly baked Muffins, Sweet and Savory Breads
A harvest of fruit, vegetables and more!
No holiday would be complete without mountains of succulent SHRIMP

This just the beginning of the holiday feast, as the Main Buffet awaits featuring classic favorites like . . .
Smoked Loin of Pork
Native American Maize-wrapped Salmon Filet
Fresh Herb Stuffed Breast of Chicken
Long-Island Roasted Duck
On the carving boards . . . Prime Ribs of Beef
and of course Roast Vermont Turkey
Served with all the trimmings . . .
Candied Sweet Potatoes – Stroudsmoor’s own Sausage Stuffing
Mashed Red Bliss Potatoes – Fresh Vegetables
Home-style Gravies

Our DESSERTS are as American as . . .
Mom’s Apple Pie with ice cream of course!
Old-fashion Bread Pudding with Maple Syrup no doubt!
Pumpkin Pie with lots of whipped cream,
Apple Cranberry Cobbler, Harvest Spice Cake and more.
Traditional hot beverages accompany your dessert.

The Thanksgiving Grand Buffet . . . $34.95 per person
Plus Tax and Gratuity
Children under 10 are half-price

We seat for the buffet from Noon to Eight O’clock on thanksgiving Day
Reservation and Information Requests
570-421-6431
info@stroudsmoor.com

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A Family-style Thanksgiving Feast
Served at Ridgecrest

Join us for a traditional family-style dinner complete with a
Harvest Table of . . .
Garden Fresh Greens with all the trimmings,
Hearty Holiday Soups
A variety of STROUDSMOOR prepared salads, slaws and relishes including King Louie’s Seafood Salad
An assortment of cheeses, sweet and savory breads
complete the first course of the meal.

Happily the staff will serve your Chilled SHRIMP appetizer to whet your appetite for the Main Course . . .

Roast Vermont Turkey with Sausage Stuffing
Baked Virginia Ham with Raisin Sauce and
Candied Sweet Potatoes
Whipped Potatoes and Vegetable Medley
All served on platters to the table . . . seconds and thirds on request!

The Holiday DESSERT Table completes the meal featuring . . .
Traditional Apple and Pumpkin Pies
Classic Cobbler, Puddings, Cheesecake,
Cookies, Pastries and more!
Traditional hot beverages accompany your dessert.

The Thanksgiving Family-style Feast . . . $32.95 per person
Plus Tax and Gratuity
Children under 10 are half-price
We seat for the buffet from Noon to Six O’clock onThanksgiving Day
Reservation and Information Requests
570-421-6431

(The menus listed are a sample of what will be served during our Thanksgiving Celebration. Selections may vary slightly based on product availability at the time of execution.)

If you are planning to be home for the holiday, don’t forget to order . . .
STROUDSMOOR Holiday BAKED GOODS
for your dinner and dessert.


----------



## geneticblend (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you everyone! I had checked out Stroudsmoor's web site but didn't find anything about their Thanksgiving feast. Thanks Ken! I had emailed them to inquire about it---but now I think Ken has answered most of my questions. The only question I have now is what and where is "Ridgecrest"? Is it located at the same place as Stroudsmoor's Inn? My guess is they are affiliated, right?

I won this week at the Villas at Tree Tops from the Dollar Getaways from Interval. And once I read the reviews about the place, I was a bit disappointed. But since I live in Pennsylvania, I figured I live close enough to drive there, and it should be fun just to get away with my family. Now I am really looking forward to a yummy dinner! And I've read about Bushkill Falls, and am getting excited about going there too. So this should be fun. 

Thanks for all of your suggestions and information. I appreciate it!


----------



## gjhardt (Oct 28, 2007)

Ridgecrest is one of the buildings on the property.  I have been to many business and social functions there, I am certain they will have it decorated wonderfully.

Have a great time.


----------



## KenK (Oct 28, 2007)

I found the link to the menus on their website, but it might be old.....it was undated.

I check your site.  Nice pictures!


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 28, 2007)

wackymother said:


> Isn't it just the northeastern part of Pennsylvania?



Yes, that narrows it down.  I was wondering what CITY you might be near to be a bit more specific.  Unless you don't mind spending several hours just driving around. :annoyed:


----------



## geneticblend (Oct 28, 2007)

Sea Six, I should have been more specific in my original post. Sorry! 
Ken, Thanks for looking at my site, and thanks for the compliment too!


----------

